# Outback Rally



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yea I know it will be hard for everyone to make it but thats ok. Kathy and I have been doing Texas Boomer Rallies for almost 2 years and can't go to all of them. As of tonight we have 236 members *"WoooHooo" *were on the move







and out of that 236 members I bet we could get enough to start a yearly meet of some sort. Might even lead to local member groups meeting every so often . Think about it we have plenty of time...









Edited Member Count.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok.
This year, we can do it in North Dakota.
How about the end of February, when the temps are closer to positive digits?









That'll be a true test to see if you have "crushed duct syndrome!"









Come on up here...I'll help clear the snow off your lawn chair!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well, now...as appealing as North Dakota in February sounds,







Colorado in late Spring / early Summer is a good option! Look at all those little dots in Colorado on the map on www.reserveamerica.com. Also, www.coloradodirectory.com lists many more private parks.

Of our 109 members, do we have a state of residence breakdown? That would help choose a central location.

Randy


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Massachusetts here


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Boy if you could pull this off it would be a good time I am sure. It would be nice to meet everyone and check out their mods and changes.

We are in Indiana.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm checking in from ice bound Ohio. :


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

sunny (most of the time but not now) California. As much as we would love to get together, it's just not possible to travel long distances right now!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Maybe something east, midwest and west might work. I know several of us are on the east coast and could maybe set something up.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea. With approx. 110 members, I agree we could break up into three zones. Ofcourse everyone could be invited to each location. If you make all three events you receive something special(The privilege of meeting all these nice folks and there families). This is very do-able. Just wanted you'all to know my family and I plan to attend. Brian







New Jersey

camping479 How old are those two little gifts you and your wife have? Our girls are 5 and 7. The BEST!

Vern, How's Kathy Doing? I think I read a post that she wasn't feeling well your last trip out.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Brian,

The girls turned 11 in January. They're one of the main reasons we started camping, we wanted to give all of us memories for a lifetime.

Anybody interested in a get together sometime this season in the east, let's try to get something going. I'm in New Jersey also, willing to travel a bit. E-mail me or put up a post.

Mike


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Brian, Kathy is doing much better. She has very bad asthma and it can really get bad when the flu sets in but you can always tell when things will be ok, she starts messing with everyone...
















Any Outbackers in the Texas area that want to get together let me know. Oh by the way there will be a Bluegrass Festival in Rio Frio/Concan area (30 miles north of Uvalde) the 13th, 14th, 15th this month if any of you Outbackers want to show up. the weather is sure looking good for that weekend. sunny


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike, I look forward to meeting you and your family. My kids are super excited. All I have to do is ask them if there ready. Then they freak out! Anybody else in this region?
Vern glad to hear your wife is feeling better. Brian


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Some where in Dixie, Even Texas when I get my new F250
Wood action


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Chiming in from north Texas here. Hopefully we can get time off work to attend.







Sounds like a hoot.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well I'm feeling way out of civilization now, and that's hard to do in Los Angeles







My Sister and her family just bought a new 26RS yesterday, so we will be having our own Outback rally this weekend! We will be at the Wilderness Lakes CA 1000 Trails location. Come on down!


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 10, 2004)

Are there any other Canadian outbacker's on the list?


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Checking in from West Virgina here! where it's a georgeous sunny 65 degrees here today woohoo







. We'd love to be able to get together too, but this year we are limited , so may have to be someplace close! We too have an 11 yr old child( boy) there great to camp with, Jerry


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

LaurieC, Trekbass is in Ontario.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Easy now Midnite...

It's 9 degrees, and snowing sideways! Winter storm going on here. The snow is at least 4 feet deep around my yard. It's usually too cold to snow! I hope this isn't a repeat of 1997!


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

I am based in Montreal.

Ed


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Vern,
We're taking the 28BHS out for it's second expedition this weekend if the weather holds up. Possibly going to freeze. (I know all you YANKS laugh at us down here, but man is it cold when the wind chill makes it feel like 32.) Yep it's cold here in south Texas today. 45 was the high.

Anyway, we were headed to the Guadalupe River RV Resort in Kerrville.
I heard it's quite nice and I see that you've been there a couple of times.

Maybe we'll check on availability at Rio Frio and stop by and say hello. Either place is not too far.

Are you going there this weekend?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

45 brrrrr, wish it would get that warm!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Johnny, we will be at Parkview Riverside RV Park at the Bluegrass Festival. The RV park is right behind Garner State Park. If your coming in on US HWY 83 from Uvalde turn right on TX 1050 go past Garner and cross bridge, just as soon as you go over the bridge (around a block) slow down and turn right on County Road 350 go 1.6 miles and the RV park will be on the right. BE SURE TO SLOW DOWN AFTER BRIDGE, you'll miss it if you don't. If you want to call for reservations the number is 830-232-4006. I'll send you a email with my cell number. Even if you don't pull the rig this weekend stop by. The lots with full hookup are $18.00 a day. If you want more info call me...

PS: Ok for all of you northern people our forecast for Friday night and Saturday is SLEET & SNOW in the Texas Hill Country...





















Heres the killer, the temps Friday night 27, Saturday 34, Saturday night 31 but *Sunday it will be 67 and* sunny *Sunshine* sunny


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Rub it in Vern. We in north Texas have about the same focast. For down here IT'S COLD. I could not imagine the winter you notherners have had this year. I wouldn't even be able to get out from under the elec. blankie. We need an emoticon on here that shows cold shivvvvers. Stay warm everybody.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

If anyone is looking for a good central location, I know of a nice little 25 acrea private rv park midway between St. Louis and Kansas City.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I like the three zone idea, being from CT, I don't know if I would be able to make anything out west, and even the mid west would be a stretch during most summers. Especially with my son approaching organized sports age.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think there are at least 4 or 5 of us in the east here, I think we could pull something together this season.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey hatcityhosehauler,

Tell you son "Outbacking" is an organized sport. The kids that spend the most time pampering mom and letting dad relax wins!


----------



## Lstierw (Feb 14, 2004)

We just purchased a New Outback 28frls fifth Wheel at the Spokane RV show. Anyone interested in having a rally somewhere in Washington State?

Les Stierwalt


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Les we just picked up our 28RS-S, we live down in the Tri-Cities, WA. We have trips already planned to Hood Park mid-May, Central Ferry Memorial Weekend (but may go to 6Flags w/friends), Lake Easton 4th of July, Ft. Stevens-Mid-August, Honeyman SP & Beverly Beach SP on the OR coast over Spring Break. Always up for a meet though!


----------



## East Coast Traveler (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Vern. We are new members and would like to join in an Outback Ralley. We spend our winters in Florida and summers in upstate New York. Let us know when and where it is and we will try to be there. Presenty own a 2003 Outback 25ssr and have traveled throughout the southeast, northeast and as far west as Tucson. Look forward to meeting you all.

John & Nancy


----------



## East Coast Traveler (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Vern. We are new members and would like to join in an Outback Ralley. We spend our winters in Florida and summers in upstate New York. Let us know when and where it is and we will try to be there. Presenty own a 2003 Outback 25RSS and have traveled throughout the southeast, northeast and as far west as Tucson. Look forward to meeting you all.

John & Nancy


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

I would like to see something in a rally also, I think it would be great and alot of fun.







would like to see something in the midwest or east coast though. Coming from Michigan.......


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I've only heard of one person from 'Sunny California' (camped near Bartow for motorcycle riding this long weekend- 69 degrees and sunny). I heard someone from Washington though. Next year I'd like to do either Mt. Rainier or Yellowstone. This year I've got reservations for San Clemente, a 7 day Western Caribbean cruise and a week at Lake Powell boating. If anyone's interested we will be going to Yosemite in August and of course many more motorcycle trips this spring.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum East Coast Traveler and HappyKamper, I'm sure it will take a little time to organize a Rally but over time I think it can be done. Timeout has the right idea, somewhere in the central part of the US. I know some of us will have to drive but placing it any where else would put a major burden on someone to have to make a super long drive. Eventually there will be several members in each state (I HOPE) and they can get together in their areas. I would like to see a annual meet one day of all the members, at least the ones that can make it. This last weekend I had the pleasure of meeting jrayburg at an RV park in the Texas Hill Country, I guess you could officially call it the first Outbackers meet. Nothing big just a lazy weekend at a festival for the weekend and then back home. Just keep tossing it around in your minds, One Day...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yea were here in southern california. We would also like to get together the with all you. Lets plan a trip, Las vegas, the river, grand canyon, Sequoia forest were game, lets us know a little in advance.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Bye the way where were you at in Barstow, we live close to that area in Apple Valley and it was nice, today hit close to 75.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

We were at Hodge Road Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. You know, right before Lenwood. I was thinking about going to Sequoia in the Spring, but I would probably Camp at Potwisha which is the first campsite after you enter the southern entrance.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Count us in for S. California







Also, my Sister is in her new 26RS here locally and camps often too. I'm sure we will hook-up somewhere in the future


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Have you guys ever heard of Kennedy Meadows. There are two, the one I am talking about is off 395 outside of Ridgecrest. It is in the southern most part of the Sequoia national forest and has one of the feeders for the Owens river go through it. Anyway, they have a regular campground and fire safe areas next to the river for camping, also good fishing, rainbow trout, brown trout and plenty of hiking( the pacific crest trail) and swimming. Only draw back is that it is quite a pull for about 15 miles, from the desert floor up to around the 8000 foot level, but well worth it, any thoughts?


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Bassplunker,

You see any similarity in our signature?
Brian


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Brian, I do see the similarities in our signitures. I even almost bought a Honda Recon a few years back, but I got the Yamaha Beartracker instead. I have since sold it because I'd rather carry 3 motorcycles in the bed of my Tundra (4 as soon as my youngest is able to ride. How do you carry your bikes? The EU3000 fits nicely behind the XR50. My wife even has a 2000 fourunner with every option. Now she keeps hinting about how she wants a new Toyota Sequoia. I said sure, if I can get one of those new GTO's.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Bassplunker,
This is the first year for camping and riding. Up till now it's been either camping or riding but never both. The "plan" is to have my wife pull the bike trailer with my Tacoma. I will pull the "Sweet " Outback with my wifes 4 Runner. We live in central Jersey and there are great riding and camping spots a couple hours away in PA. If we pull that off a few times a year that would be cool! Looked at the Sequoia when looking at the 4 Runner. The 04 4 Runner has been widened and lengthened. It also has the third row seat (helps when the girls have friends over) also V8. Lot less money. We couldn't really afford the Sequoia anyway.
Brian


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Since we are from south western Ontario, we would be looking for something NE. I have noticed a few Canuks on this forum, maybe we could set up a great white north outback rally!

What we do in another forum with a group of campers is that everyone has access to yahoo calender and enters where and when they will be at a specific campground and if anyone can make it, they enter their name and site number so they will all be relatively close to one another. We sometimes have as many as 10-15 groups of campers in the same area, all from the forum. We usually have a pot luck on Saturday and its a great way to meet al the people from the forum. I think this outback thing would be even better since we all have the same concerns and interests in our trailers.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> What we do in another forum with a group of campers is that everyone has access to yahoo calender and enters where and when they will be at a specific campground and if anyone can make it, they enter their name and site number so they will all be relatively close to one another.


3reds, we have a calender here at Outbackers on the Forum. It's on the top right conner of each Forum page. It will let you do the same thing...


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Vern,

When I try to enter an event, an error says I do not have permission to do so. Help!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Dave I made some changes, give it a try now. Let me know if it works.

PS: Make sure you are lodged in...


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know if I am doing something wrong or what! Still get the same error, and I am logged in. Same thing still happens when I try to add my own avatar.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Dave I made some more changes, give it a try now. Let me know if it works. Pete or Mike give the calendar a try and see if it works. One of you other regular members try it as well. I need to see if it is a problem with everyone or just an isolated case. Go to calendar at top right of screen click then on bottom left of calendar click Add New Event, it's just like making a post.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just sent a test for tomorrow's date, and it worked.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

vern, I also tried to add to the calender and get a error message, I made sure I was logged in. thanks for any help maybe I am just doing it wrong. I logged in, went to calender, turned it to march, tried to add a camping trip we have coming up and got error.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Vern, I'm getting the need to log in error message as well. I am logged in.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Same here. Was not able to access. Told me I wasn't logged in.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Found the problem, everyone should be able to use the calendar now. Also Pete I believe I fixed your issue you were having. Everyone give it another try...


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Eh, O.K. now!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Okilly Dokilly now too


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

works great this is very cool, have our trips up for april,may june and july. Not all of them though, there will be others.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Works great, good work vern.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Vern
Is there any place in mind where to go. I live in Wis. and go west a lot but any place would be fine if we can get off work
Ken & JoAnn sunny


----------



## tradinpaint2 (Sep 20, 2003)

action I am in illinios an waited one cold winter to be able to use my outback...i couldnt wait any longer took it out last week an had a great time even if it was 30 degrees out


----------

